# copper



## post oak and otter lake (Dec 27, 2007)

Gentlemen
You better buy your Aristocraft track quickly. Chile is the largest exporter of copper. If the copper industry is anything like the oil industry, any disruption of the supply is a double digit increase in the price.

Roger


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the 2nd largest producer of copper is the USA, so now it will really cost! Now we have to send the copper to China first! 

ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I read the paper that Chile may have some problems with copper production due to tembler and energy supplies


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder how many days it will be until Lewis puts up something on the Aristo site... 

Greg


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

hey, be thankful that the hedge fund managers didn't anticipate the Chilean disaster like they did the one in Greece


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Bet AC post tomorrow of price increase do to lack of copper. Stock up now boys or for ever hold your piece. Later RJD


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Aluminum, dont have to worry about copper









Tom h


----------

